# 1911 U.S.M.C. Commemorative Editions...info needed



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

So about ten years ago I saw a Presentation Grade USMC Commemorative Edition 1911 and I haven't seen a whole bunch since. If my memory serves me correctly, it was Blued, Rosewood Grips with the Eagle Globe and Anchor Marine Corps Emblem inlayed within, and some Gold Plated accessories, and perhaps some engravings on one or both sides of the slide. Does anyone know who made these, i.e. Colt, Springfield, etc., and where I could possibly find one?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, even if it's just pointing me in the right direction.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've seen these for sale on gunbroker a few times.

http://www.americaremembers.com/products/COLT100TP/COLT100TP.asp

http://www.ahffirearms.com/products/AF45MARINE.asp


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I happen to own a "Wings Of Freedom" 1911 from America Remembers. It's a very nice piece. It was given to me by my father when I was in the USAF.
"Wings of Freedom" Tribute Pistol

The one I have is a Colt. It's very nicely done.
They are currently running this for the Marines:
Marine Devil Dog Tribute Pistol

Just curious, is this for yourself or as a gift for someone else? If it's a gift, do they already own some sort of 1911? I ask because I was given mine at a time that found me without another 1911 to shoot. The only thing worse than not having a 1911, is having one you can't shoot. Something to consider anyway.


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, thank you both! I think the second link that you have shared is what I saw Bruce. This was about 10 years ago when I saw it though, and I believe that it would have been at least 10 years old at the time, so I'm thinking it would have been something produced in the late 1980's to early 1990's. Is that about the timeframe that these were produced?

Overkill, to answer your question, it would be "both"! I would like to find one for my Dad who was in the Marine Corps in the 1960's, and eventually it would be handed down to me, and I served in the Corps in the early 1990's.


----------

